# Catfish at Hoover



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Is anybody doing any catfishing at Hoover with any success ? I've been up there four times in the last week or so and only caught one blue. I'm fishing from a boat and using cut bait such as Shad and Bluegill any tips would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Caught a nice blue on the north pool last weekend bass fishing. Try the numerous humps adjacent to the river channel swings.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

We drifted almost the whole north pool last Saturday with a variety of baits and only caught one little channel cat. Blaming it on the north wind. I am sure someone was catching them, just not us.


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have been out 4 times in the last couple of weeks. I am catching more on nightcrawlers than other baits. I have tried liver to cut shad and nightcrawlers is the only thing working. Fishing the north end of the lake around trees or brush in the water. I have caught several blues however; last Saturday it was so windy could not hold my boat in position. Only caught two channels. One was four pounds.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to try and go tomorrow night I'll let you know how it goes if I go


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Caught this guy fishing for Crappie in the north pool. He hit a little minnow on a slip bobber, got him in on 6lb test with a LOT of drag going out (and a tangle with both my anchor and stringer of crappie hanging off the boat). (width of kayak is 16" inner wall to inner wall)


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I got ten(8 channels, 2 blues) in the north pool about two weeks ago before getting chased off by a storm. Drifting whole shad(small, 2-3 inches) along the bottom, working the humps near deep water. Nothing very big, 2-5 lbs. Good eating size, but all were released. Didn't feel like cleaning fish that night. Might try again tomorrow, depending on the wind.

Been wondering if a bigger bait might mean bigger fish.


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone doing any good lately ?


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

I hit O'Shay this morning and caught one small channel cat. Then went up to Hoover this evening and caught and released a nice blue around 8 pounds. Still
Seems slow for this time of year!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

There was an interesting story in the Dispatch today about Hoover. I'm going to try and link it. Pretty cool idea if you ask me.

http://www.dispatch.com/sports/2017...-will-help-hoover-remain-haven-for-catfishing


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

creature catcher said:


> Anyone doing any good lately ?


WE have caught some blues while trolling minnows for crappie damn good eating clean fish but we only catch around 30to40 crappies in about 5 hours of trolling the blues r a bonus for me what a fight on 12 foot light rods


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> WE have caught some blues while trolling minnows for crappie damn good eating clean fish but we only catch around 30to40 crappies in about 5 hours of trolling the blues r a bonus for me what a fight on 12 foot light rods


I can't wait to hook up with a big blue on the crappie rigs!


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

creature catcher said:


> I hit O'Shay this morning and caught one small channel cat. Then went up to Hoover this evening and caught and released a nice blue around 8 pounds. Still
> Seems slow for this time of year!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> There was an interesting story in the Dispatch today about Hoover. I'm going to try and link it. Pretty cool idea if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/sports/2017...-will-help-hoover-remain-haven-for-catfishing


_
Hoover has surrendered several large flathead catfish in recent years, including a 69.8-pound shovelhead last month; they are unaffected by the proposed regulations._

What??? Someone pulled a 70lb Flathead out of Hoover last Month? What???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I looked at the fish n tales website they don't have any that big the last month on there "reports" part. Biggest 30".
That would be something to see here in central ohio.....


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

I did read the article in the paper. Didn't have a pic in the paper but I looked the guy up on Facebook and he had a pic on his page. Can't remember his name I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Was able to find it in my search history.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

David's fish was awesome. I cannot stress the importance of catch and release for these giants. That fish is probably 20-25 years old...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Agree, absolutely no reason to kill a fish like that. Would love to get into one though! I guess I'd have to target them first. I may take the yak out and do a little catfishing here in the next few weeks over at Hoover. I would love to get some shad for bait but can't throw a cast net to save my life. I've tried a thousand times when I lived on the Chesapeake and also down in Florida but I can't get it to spread open.


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

I had the same problem with a cast net until I got a smaller one from Wal-Mart for $20.00 it opens up easily and I can use it out of my 14' boat!!


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Headed to Hoover tomorrow afternoon I think kinda near the dam on the little finger that stick out. Will update if I end up going. I know it not prime time but I have some time then tomorrow so I figured I would give it a shot. Still have never caught one so fingers crossed planing on using live gills.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Sabatino925 said:


> Caught this guy fishing for Crappie in the north pool. He hit a little minnow on a slip bobber, got him in on 6lb test with a LOT of drag going out (and a tangle with both my anchor and stringer of crappie hanging off the boat). (width of kayak is 16" inner wall to inner wall)
> View attachment 242661


Is that a blue cat


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

steven kovach said:


> Is that a blue cat


I would defer to someone more knowledgeable on blue's as I don't normally target them, but from what I've read it looks like a blue to me. I know he definitely doesn't look like the ones we have in our pond (and he was much bigger).

I released him so he's still swimming around out there somewhere.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Sabatino925 said:


> I would defer to someone more knowledgeable on blue's as I don't normally target them, but from what I've read it looks like a blue to me. I know he definitely doesn't look like the ones we have in our pond (and he was much bigger).
> 
> I released him so he's still swimming around out there somewhere.


Yes I believe it's a blue it's lost some color from being in the cooler


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Went up to Hoover this afternoon and caught a few nice cats drifting with cut shad.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

creature catcher said:


> View attachment 244107
> Went up to Hoover this afternoon and caught a few nice cats drifting with cut shad.





creature catcher said:


> View attachment 244107
> Went up to Hoover this afternoon and caught a few nice cats drifting with cut shad.


Is that a blue it looks like it to me but I'm not real familiar with blues


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Went to o'shay this evening fished from 4:30 to about 7:00 and caught 2 Blues !


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

steven kovach said:


> Is that a blue it looks like it to me but I'm not real familiar with blues


Definitely a nice Channel catfish.

Long Barbels


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Longbarbels said:


> Definitely a nice Channel catfish.
> 
> Long Barbels


^^What he said. After many failed recent outings for saugeye, I'll be getting back into the cat game starting this weekend. Planning on 14+ hours of fishing so I might take a break or two from the cats and search for eyes again though.


----------



## 12pndwalleye (Apr 24, 2010)

creature catcher said:


> Is anybody doing any catfishing at Hoover with any success ? I've been up there four times in the last week or so and only caught one blue. I'm fishing from a boat and using cut bait such as Shad and Bluegill any tips would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## 12pndwalleye (Apr 24, 2010)

Was up there across from red bank about thirty ft off shore in a boat trolling cut shad and caught 5 blues and a channel in three hrs


----------

